
Building an infinitely scalable cloud host for less than $5/mo - a_band
https://dev.to/levinunnink/building-an-infinitely-scalable-cloud-host-for-less-than-5-mo-1nkl
======
znpy
serving files is literally the oldest thing in the www, it's literally what
the www was born for.

weird how this guy managed to make it complex for serving just html and css
(and possibly images).

I would go with aws' elastic filesystem and a bunch of auto-scaled nginx
machines with caching enabled mounting efs in read only. Dns-level load
balancing, cloudfront. efs is pay as you go, the nginx are auto-scalable (and
you can get spot instances too).

the signup/login webservice can be served via lambda, with static content
being served off S3 (and again, cloudfront).

a simple ftp or sftp-enabled ftp server with a database auth backend could let
users work on their stuff (again, autoscalable)

~~~
a_band
The goal of the article was to do it for cheap. How expensive would your
proposed architecture be? Auto-scalable nginx instances do not equate to
cheap, especially when you're starting out.

